# There's a WHAT in my tank...



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

I've had my 220g tank with 11 leucs set up for about about two years. It was set up with two streams and a nice pool so my leucs had a place to transport tads to. I've always wanted to see the entire frog life cycle unfold...part of the reason I got into dart frogs. 

In two years, although I've had many clutches of eggs, I've only found one tad...many months ago in the pool...it didn't survive. I gave up on my leucs and decided they were not "transport friendly" and so I filled in the pool to make it a marsh and add floor space to the tank. I left the two streams to feed it to help keep the humidity level up. I also started pulling the eggs since the parents were not taking care of them, although I often leave them in the tank when I can't take care of them myself.

I slid open the lid today to feed them and looked down and low and behold what sat on a brom leaf looking up at me but a froglet! I've longed to see the life cycle (mating behavior, eggs, tad, transport, froglet) unfold and the entire thing happened right under my nose and I missed the entire thing.

I can only take solace in knowing mother nature is at work, she knows her job well, and despite the hardships I imposed, she got her job done.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on finding the froglet! Given the large number of Leucomelas you have together, I'm not surprised that there haven't been more babies. The females are notorious for eating each other's eggs.

Good luck finding more! Richard.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Congratulations on finding the froglet! Given the large number of Leucomelas you have together, I'm not surprised that there haven't been more babies. The females are notorious for eating each other's eggs.
> 
> Good luck finding more! Richard.


Yes, Woodsman, I was unaware of the cannibalism thing when I set up the tank...it was my first one. After a year with no tads I filled in the pool. Then I started reading and realized it was "my" setup that was at fault....little buggers got it done in spite of me.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, that wasn't meant to be a criticism, just a comment. I have a large set-up for about 7 spare adult leucomelas and I also don't get much breeding from them. I keep my breeding pairs separate from each other.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Sorry, that wasn't meant to be a criticism, just a comment. I have a large set-up for about 7 spare adult leucomelas and I also don't get much breeding from them. I keep my breeding pairs separate from each other.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Woodsman, I didn't take it as criticism. Sometimes it's hard to get the tone conveyed that you intend. I should have thrown in some emoticons or whatever they're called.  

As for the tank, I get a TON of breeding. I just have to pull the eggs if I want them to survive. I didn't realize that would be the case when I set it up and so I missed out on one of the things I wanted. 

On the whole though I like it as a community tank. I get to see a lot more behavior with that many frogs in the tank...pulling eggs is a fair price.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think we need a picture of this tank


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

the tank is epic!! i could stare at it for days....


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Indeed!! Please take a picture of your tank. Where do your leucs lay their eggs?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tank is epic! He is way to modest about it! Chuck, if you need to borrow my digital camera for photos I'd be happy to help. I can also upload them to photobucket if you don't want the hassle.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a slightly dated photo...7ft x 2ft x 2ft...I'm a lousy photographer.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Colleen53 said:


> Indeed!! Please take a picture of your tank. Where do your leucs lay their eggs?


The tank has six coco huts in various spots around the tank. They lay in those almost every time. I've found eggs on the large brom on the left perhaps 4 times. That brom is where the unexpected froglet was and he immediately went deep into it when we wen't to get him out.

I'd really appreciate suggestions for a replacement of that brom, I didn't know what I was buying and it out grew the the tank. It's kind of been the multi room hotel for the tank. Is there a striped or speckled brom that will top out at about 15-16 inches that will have nice wide leaves that hold water?


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

MountaineerLegion said:


> The tank has six coco huts in various spots around the tank. They lay in those almost every time. I've found eggs on the large brom on the left perhaps 4 times. That brom is where the unexpected froglet was and he immediately went deep into it when we wen't to get him out.
> 
> I'd really appreciate suggestions for a replacement of that brom, I didn't know what I was buying and it out grew the the tank. It's kind of been the multi room hotel for the tank. Is there a striped or speckled brom that will top out at about 15-16 inches that will have nice wide leaves that hold water?



If you are looking for a specific size, type of brom then talk to these folks.

Tropiflora - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world!

Doug


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Sweet ! a 220 is a big honking tank & you have turned it to "living art". I see the magnetic glass cleaner in the corner, I have them for my aquariums but never thought about their use in a viv definitely going to give it a try thanks for the idea


----------

